

Great interview with Erlang developer: Importance of being Erlang - iamelgringo
http://www.builderau.com.au/program/soa/Interview-The-importance-of-being-Erlang/0,339024614,339282123,00.htm

======
papersmith
I've heard that each Mnesia table is limited to 4GB. That sounds like a pretty
serious limitation now-a-days. Not sure if there are any ways to work around
that.

~~~
simpleenigma
That is a limitation of the 32-bit OS ... If you are using a 64-Bit OS that is
no longer a problem.

I have a 64-bit Xeon with 8GB of RAM and I have created tables lareger the 4GB
as a test ... to make completely sure ...

~~~
papersmith
Does that apply to DETS storage as well?

It says on this page (<http://erlang.stacken.kth.se/faq/x1197.html>) that
"Dets uses 32 bit integers for file offsets" and "In practice your machine
will slow to a crawl way before you reach this limit."

~~~
simpleenigma
As far as I know it does ... the 32bit limitations in Erlang are more about
the OS then anything else.

